# Tourist Vehicle Registration



## EX-1

Is it possible for a tourist on a tourist visa to register a Brazilian vehicle in their own name?


----------



## AnthonyRMC

EX-1 said:


> Is it possible for a tourist on a tourist visa to register a Brazilian vehicle in their own name?


Yes.

Tourists can buy homes and vehicles.
They need a "CPF" (basically a number that tracks one's financial situation.)

You can get a 'CPF' before coming to Brazil, by going to the website of your Brazilian consulate.
You will need an address. - Some hotels accept their address if you are a regular visiter, - but they need to write an official letter for you etc.
Any adress will serve, - for example, - if you have a Brazilian girlfriend/boyfriend, her/his address (or family's) will serve.

CPF, an address, and your passport.

It is the same for opening bank accounts here.


----------



## EX-1

AnthonyRMC said:


> Yes.
> 
> Tourists can buy homes and vehicles.
> They need a "CPF" (basically a number that tracks one's financial situation.)
> 
> You can get a 'CPF' before coming to Brazil, by going to the website of your Brazilian consulate.
> You will need an address. - Some hotels accept their address if you are a regular visiter, - but they need to write an official letter for you etc.
> Any adress will serve, - for example, - if you have a Brazilian girlfriend/boyfriend, her/his address (or family's) will serve.
> 
> CPF, an address, and your passport.
> 
> It is the same for opening bank accounts here.


Cheers, Anthony!
I forgot to mention I don't have an address, and that was the main issue really 

The problem is universal it seems, haven't found a single country with a system in place for foreigners to register a vehicle without an address!


----------

